# The most attractive male body-fat percentage: is it possible to be too lean?



## exeight (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi guys i wanna share with you this study and i think its legit

YES muscles are a huge looksmaxxing! but you dont need muscles like arnold schwarzennigger.. its too much 
and it will make you less sexy.... the best you can do; be LEAN and have decent muscles.... thats it!

here the study (copy&paste) (the link to the study at bottom) 








The main scientific theory explaining why we find certain traits attractive is that they showcase genuine advantages (study, study, study). For example, the healthiest body-fat percentage range for men is between 10–20% (study), so we’d expect that amount of fat to be considered the most attractive by women. That’s not what we see on magazine covers, though, where men are typically far leaner.

Do women _really_ find men with the healthiest body-fat percentage the most attractive? Or do they have a preference for even leaner men with more chiseled abs?


Okay, so, first of all, why do women care about your body-fat percentage to begin with? If we can understand that, then we can better understand why they’d prefer some body-fat percentages over others.

There are a few reasons that having a healthy body-fat percentage is so important:


Far more testosterone, much less estrogen (study)
Less stress, lower anxiety levels, and better overall mood (study)
Reduced risk of developing diabetes (study)
Reduced risk of cardiovascular disease (study)
Reduced risk of heart attacks (study)
Better movement, healthier joints (study)
Better fertility and sexual performance (study, study)
When a woman is choosing a partner, it makes sense that she’d be more attracted to the men with all of those benefits, even if that attraction is happening subconsciously.

Assuming for a moment that women are attracted to men who look healthy, the first anomaly we run into is body-mass index (BMI), which is the leading method that health professionals use to determine whether someone is overweight or not. Oddly enough, it turns out that women are most attracted to men with a BMI of 26 (study), _which is technically overweight._ For example, for the average 5’9 man, his most attractive body weight is around 175 pounds, which most health professionals would consider too fat to be healthy.

However, this mismatch is easily explained by the fact that BMI is a blunt measurement that doesn’t differentiate between fat and muscle. If we look at the _body composition_ of the men that women preferred, we see that women didn’t prefer men who are carrying extra _fat, _they preferred men who were carrying extra _muscle._ So much extra muscle, in fact, that it popped them into the overweight category. (Here’s our article on the most attractive amount of muscle mass.)

The reason strong men break the BMI system is because it’s so rare for a man to be that strong. Most men don’t lift weights, and even most men who lift weights don’t do a very good job of it. If you _do _lift weights, though, and if you take care to do it properly, then your BMI won’t tell you very much.






"The skinny-fat guy on the left has a healthy BMI, whereas the muscular guy on the right is technically overweight. However, both of these situations are rare."



There’s also the skinny-fat problem. Some guys aren’t over_weight_, they’re just over-_fat_. In fact, 29% of men who have a technically healthy BMI are still at an increased risk of developing heart problems and diabetes because of their low muscle mass and high body-fat percentages (study). In this case, you might have a guy who’s 5’9 and weighs 160 pounds, which medical institutions would consider perfectly healthy, except for the fact that most of that weight is in his stomach. (Here’s our article for guys who are struggling with being skinny-fat.)

Anyway, if attractiveness is based on how healthy someone looks, it’s no surprise that BMI is a poor predictor of attractiveness. You can get a much better idea of how healthy someone is by looking at their muscle mass, overall body shape (such as shoulder-to-waist ratio), and, of course,_ his body-fat percentage._

When it comes to body-fat percentage, since men store most of their fat in their guts, the best way to tell a man’s body-fat percentage is to look at his stomach. (Here’s how to estimate your body-fat percentage by looking at your stomach.)

If having a lean stomach is a way for a man to showcase his health, that would explain why abs are so coveted. After all, in order to have abs, you need to have a _very _lean stomach.

Another little-known fact is that in order to have abs, you also need to be quite muscular. Now, some overweight people naturally have muscular abs because of how much bodyweight they’re carrying around. For skinny guys, though, they often need to intentionally bulk up their abs.

But is having abs healthy? Is it attractive?

Is there such a thing as being TOO lean?​







Most people know about the harm of being too fat, but the harms of being too lean are just as bad—arguably even worse.

When we see a shredded physique on a magazine cover, we’re not seeing someone who’s in great shape, we’re seeing someone who’s starving themselves to death, jeopardizing their health in order to have a more remarkable physique.

Bodybuilders and fitness models who diet down to 5–7% body fat run into a ton of problems:


*Terrible testosterone production (study).* For example, in this case study of a bodybuilder who dieted down to 5% body fat, by the time he finished his diet, he was only producing 1/4 as much testosterone.
*High levels of anxiety and stress (**study**)*. Including rising levels of the stress hormone cortisol (study), which can even rise high enough to prevent proper sleep.
*Increased likelihood of steroid abuse, eating disorders, low self-confidence, and body-image issues (study).*
*Worse cardiovascular health than obese men (**study**).* In terms of overall health risks, guys who are overly lean are at greater risk of heart attacks and organ failures than guys who are obese.
However, more often than not, these models and bodybuilders will only maintain those low body-fat percentages for a few days before climbing back up to a more sustainable body-fat percentage. That doesn’t make it healthy, but it does help mitigate the longterm harm.

Even in the general public, though, the prolonged calorie deficits typically required to get extremely lean have been proven to cause fatigue (study, study, study), increase the production of stress hormones such as cortisol (study), reduce sleep quality (study), and increase anxiety (study). These negative health effects often start to happen long before guys start having shredded abs, let alone shredded glutes.

Given how incredibly hard it is to get that lean, shredded physiques are certainly more impressive, demonstrating both conscientiousness and discipline. But if attractiveness is tied to health, you’d expect these physiques to be considered less attractive than those with a healthier body-fat percentage.

The lower limit of body-fat percentage for general health seems to be around 8–11% (study). For some, getting down to even 11% can negatively impact health and mood. For others, even 8% can feel comfortable and natural. It depends on the person.

However, dropping below 8% body-fat isn’t associated with _any_ health benefit, only harm. So if attractiveness is based on how healthy someone looks, we’d expect women to have a preference for guys with body-fat percentages above 8%. In fact, just to play it safe, we might even expect them to prefer guys who are a few points above 11%.

But _do _women judge men’s physiques based on how healthy they look?

Is the most attractive male body-fat percentage based on health?​A 2016 study titled _The Body and the Beautiful: Health, Attractiveness and Body Composition in Men’s and Women’s Bodies_, looked into the link between health and attractiveness.

They brought in both men and women, and they had them manipulate images to create the body composition that looked the most attractive to them. Separate from that, they also asked them to create the body composition that looked the _healthiest_. They found:


*The male body-fat percentage that looked the healthiest also looked the most attractive. *Women really were attracted to men who looked visibly healthy.
*Women were able to accurately guess the ideal amount of body fat for health. *That body-fat percentage that women thought looked the healthiest fell right within the ideal range for health (10–20%).
*Women thought that men with a body-fat percentage of 16% looked the most attractive. *Women found the men who were in the _middle_ of the healthy body-fat percentage range looked the most attractive.
This suggests that, yes, it’s possible to be too lean, both in terms of general health and attractiveness. And that, yes, women are most attracted to men whose bodies look as healthy as possible.

However, this study used computer-generated images, and all of those images were of men wearing shirts. How well does this line up with what women prefer when looking at real photographs of guys with their shirts off?

Do women find men with abs more attractive?​A few years ago, we ran a survey where we asked women to rate the attractiveness of various male bodies. We presented them with photos of male torsos, heads cropped off, and they told us which of the bodies they found the most attractive. We also asked them _why _they found some male bodies more attractive than others.

Some of those photo arrays were designed to see whether women preferred men with healthy body-fat percentages, and they did:





In this photo array, 58% of women chose a man with a body fat-percentage of around 14%.








In this comparison, women found Gerard Butler more attractive when he dropped from a body-fat percentage of about 30% to around 15%.

This was as expected. Women were picking the men with lower body-fat percentages because those lower body-fat percentages were healthier. But what happens when we drop the body-fat even lower?

Other photo arrays were designed to see whether women preferred men with abs. _They didn’t:



_
Here, 63% of women found a body-fat percentage of around 13% the most attractive, preferring it it to the physiques of guys with more chiseled abs.







In this photo array, 82% of women chose the guy with a body-fat percentage of around 14%, greatly preferring it to the more muscular, shredded physiques.

The next thing we did was ask women _why _they found some physiques more attractive than others. Here are some direct quotes from their survey responses:


It looks the most natural/normal.
It looks healthy and not overdone!
Fit but not overdone.
I don’t find particularly defined abdominal muscles nice looking.
I don’t like overly defined abs. It’s less natural looking.
He isn’t disgustingly ripped.
Not excessively ripped!
Not too overboard in fitness
Healthy, toned, but not too much. The others are a little too intense.
Looks healthy, young, and not overly defined
The abs don’t pop out as much, it looks more like a body of someone who is fit because of a sport as opposed to someone who does it for looks.
​​Having an extremely low body-fat percentage also affects the appearance of your face and neck​





The other thing to keep in mind is that low body-fat percentages also affect the appearance of your face and neck. Most men will start to have a hollower face and a skinnier neck as they begin to drop below 10% body fat, ultimately looking underfed even if they’re quite muscular elsewhere.

At very low body-fat percentages, even as a guy’s muscles look more and more shredded, it might have a _negative_ impact on his overall appearance, at least as far as women are concerned. Not only will he look smaller in clothes, his face and neck may begin to look older and frailer.



What’s the most attractive male body-fat percentage?​Overall, it seems like all of the research lines up quite neatly. Women prefer men who look healthy and strong, which means a body-fat percentage of 8–20%, with the majority of women preferring men with a body-fat percentage somewhere in the middle.

Mind you, an attractive body-fat percentage is going to look a little different on everyone, and it will also vary depending on how much muscle mass you have. The more muscle you have, the leaner you’re going to look at the same body-fat percentage:







You may also want to pick a body-fat percentage that has you feeling strong and energetic, and allows you to live a lifestyle that you enjoy. It won’t necessarily impact your appearance, but it will allow you to be a more attractive person overall.

Anyway, given all of the research, if I had to put on a number on it, I’d say the most attractive male body-fat percentage is around 11–15%, which also lines up perfectly with what’s likely best for your general health.

Whether or not you have abs shouldn’t matter much too much. It’s certainly not required. If your goal is to be attractive to women, the main thing is looking visibly _healthy and strong._ A flat stomach, maybe some upper abs peaking through—that’s more than enough.

Link


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 24, 2022)

exeight said:


> Hi guys i wanna share with you this study and i think its legit
> 
> YES muscles are a huge looksmaxxing! but you dont need muscles like arnold schwarzennigger.. its too much
> and it will make you less sexy.... the best you can do; be LEAN and have decent muscles.... thats it!
> ...


dnr sub 12% or death


----------



## alriodai (Mar 24, 2022)

One of the best threads and legit threads I read, good work OP.

Gymcelling and lean bulking for 6 months / 1 year will always mog. Look at the guy in my pfp, he's not a gymcel ogre, but lean and muscular which is ideal and easily achievable


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 24, 2022)

No one reaches a state of being too lean unless Roided or starved for a long period so leaner the better


----------



## mortis (Mar 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> One of the best threads and legit threads I read, good work OP.
> 
> Gymcelling and lean bulking for 6 months / 1 year will always mog. Look at the guy in my pfp, he's not a gymcel ogre, but lean and muscular which is ideal and easily achievable


amazing skills on copy pasting


----------



## Deleted member 18086 (Mar 24, 2022)

bf doesnt matter when you are a truecel


----------



## MoggerGaston (Mar 24, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> No one reaches a state of being too lean unless Roided or starved for a long period so leaner the better


This.

Once you get to <10% bodyfat levels it becomes impossible to build muscle and feel healthy. Only bodybuilders leaning down for a certain show/shoot that are also on steroids get to this type of bodyfat%.

If you are natty you don't ever have to worry about becoming 'too lean' lol.


----------



## oldcell (Mar 24, 2022)

Being sub 10 percent means auto incel - unattractive -low sex appeal

Always claimed 12-15 is ideal, all study confirmed it too


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Mar 24, 2022)

You can't poll women and get anywhere near an accurate answer. They know picking the more muscular ripped guy makes them look slutty, so they lie, just like they'd lie about body count. You have to look at what they actually do when their pussy is on the line. A single digit bf shredded guy is gonna get way more matches than a guy 14% bf, period.


----------



## 6ft4 (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeff Seid leanness with clearly visible abs in daylight is the most visually appealing bodyfat % to everyone



Pretty much no one looks like this therefore nobody can be too low in bodyfat unless purposely starving themselves or using multiple grams of gear per week along with fat burners


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 24, 2022)

For an overall better life if I had to pick one it would be 15%


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 24, 2022)

AlexChase89 said:


> You can't poll women and get anywhere near an accurate answer. They know picking the more muscular ripped guy makes them look slutty, so they lie, just like they'd lie about body count. You have to look at what they actually do when their pussy is on the line. A single digit bf shredded guy is gonna get way more matches than a guy 14% bf, period.


Not necessarily. There are too many factors. 

When you lean down TOO much, your face in most cases becomes uglier. NOT everyone is born with top-notch bones, AND skin + fadpads to preserve their face without looking gaunt. In fact, I would judge it to be a minority. They all get together in modelling probably.

For an average dude, getting shredded is definitely better than being fat. But there is ALWAYS a threshold, be it 14% or 10%, depending on your genes, after which your face will look terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Mar 24, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Not necessarily. There are too many factors.
> 
> When you lean down TOO much, your face in most cases becomes uglier. NOT everyone is born with top-notch bones, AND skin + fadpads to preserve their face without looking gaunt. In fact, I would judge it to be a minority. They all get together in modelling probably.
> 
> For an average dude, getting shredded is definitely better than being fat. But there is ALWAYS a threshold, be it 14% or 10%, depending on your genes, after which your face will look terrible.


Show me an example of someone young looking better (in terms of getting girls) at 14% vs sub 10% at a similar bodyweight.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 24, 2022)

AlexChase89 said:


> Show me an example of someone young looking better (in terms of getting girls) at 14% vs sub 10% at a similar bodyweight.


Look for a thread here on looksmax. There is literally a bodybuilder guy who started looking 40 year old at 21 or sth after leaning down.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Mar 24, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Look for a thread here on looksmax. There is literally a bodybuilder guy who started looking 40 year old at 21 or sth after leaning down.


If you drive bf down to low single digits with roids and GH that can happen. But the fucked up part is even though psl autists on here will say he looks worse facially because XYZ, he'd still get more matches and fuck more girls shredded than he would at a higher bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 24, 2022)

AlexChase89 said:


> If you drive bf down to low single digits with roids and GH that can happen.


But the loss of attractiveness is not connected to roids. They become ugly DUE TO A LOW BODY FAT PERCENTAGE. Not because of roids.


AlexChase89 said:


> But the fucked up part is even though psl autists on here will say he looks worse facially because XYZ, he'd still get more matches and fuck more girls shredded than he would at a higher bodyfat


How higher? 30%? Ofc he gets fewer matches being fatass, than holocaust survivor.

Would he be more successful with women at 10-15% BF? ABSOLUTELY YES.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Mar 24, 2022)

Leanmaxxing is so hard bro....I just ate 1600 calories this morning in one sitting and I'm gonna eat much more today


----------



## currylightskin (Mar 24, 2022)

12% mogs


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Mar 24, 2022)

Very based thread.
I think legit 12-14% body fat (what people calls 10%) is ideal, because you have high libido, strenght and still look great with visible abs. Plus, that % should be more than enough to show the bone structure (unless boneless of course). The full neck is crucial to good looks too.


----------



## nastynas (Mar 24, 2022)

between 10 15 is the sweet spot depending on how you feel at 10, for some hunger and other side effects are too much. also you will look significantly smaller in clothes. therefore i think 12 is the best middle ground.

also most people are delusional about their bf, so better to get a dexa scan to make sure.


----------



## exeight (Mar 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> One of the best threads and legit threads I read, good work OP.
> 
> Gymcelling and lean bulking for 6 months / 1 year will always mog. Look at the guy in my pfp, he's not a gymcel ogre, but lean and muscular which is ideal and easily achievable


your welcome man!!!
i found this study one year ago and it motivated me to keep going with losing wheight

and i know this study will help other guys too


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 28, 2022)

Is this physique good? Lean+ muscles+ chiseled face


----------



## reputation (Mar 28, 2022)

exeight said:


> Hi guys i wanna share with you this study and i think its legit
> 
> YES muscles are a huge looksmaxxing! but you dont need muscles like arnold schwarzennigger.. its too much
> and it will make you less sexy.... the best you can do; be LEAN and have decent muscles.... thats it!
> ...


Probably not especially considering the fact that most people can't get below 10% BF and those who did have great genetics anyway


----------



## exeight (Mar 28, 2022)

reputation said:


> Probably not especially considering the fact that most people can't get below 10% BF and those who did have great genetics anyway


why would you go under 10%?
12-15% optimal


----------



## exeight (Mar 28, 2022)

pha!myre said:


> View attachment 1610093
> 
> Is this physique good? Lean+ muscles+ chiseled face


yes
its all about looking normal and not unnatural
unnatural = too fat, too skinny, even too muscular
lean & some muscles = natural = healthy = good genes = sexy


----------



## WhoAmIReally (Mar 28, 2022)

10%-14% is ideal, less than that is not sustainable easy and looks disgusting imo and over 14% is too much fat.


----------



## reputation (Mar 29, 2022)

To test the limit of my ability 


exeight said:


> why would you go under 10%?
> 12-15% optimal


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 1, 2022)

10% is the sweet spot but ALWAYS be between 7-12% bf even at 60 yrs old srs


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 1, 2022)

Some are born lean. Dont be lean when youre 14-18


----------



## Survivor95 (Apr 1, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> This.
> 
> Once you get to <10% bodyfat levels it becomes impossible to build muscle and feel healthy. Only bodybuilders leaning down for a certain show/shoot that are also on steroids get to this type of bodyfat%.
> 
> If you are natty you don't ever have to worry about becoming 'too lean' lol.


Only You are a natural low body fat guy, rare but can happen. You'll fell like shit bellow 10% body fat.


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 1, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> But the loss of attractiveness is not connected to roids. They become ugly DUE TO A LOW BODY FAT PERCENTAGE. Not because of roids.


what you said doesnt make any sense nigga


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 1, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Leanmaxxing is so hard bro....I just ate 1600 calories this morning in one sitting and I'm gonna eat much more today


its over bro


----------



## Prettyboy (Apr 1, 2022)

Anyone who has actually been lean and natty knows that there's a natural minimum which is determined by your hormones and sets in after some time. Thats the ideal level, which of course varies by person to person. For most people, I would guess it's just above 10%


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Apr 1, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> what you said doesnt make any sense nigga


It does. 

Too much body fat = bad
Too little body fat = bad


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 1, 2022)

i think 12 % is the lowest you should go for your organs to function properly. a few percent deviation will not be the difference from getting and not getting pussy unless you want a 10


----------



## kalefartbomb (Apr 1, 2022)

These "women selected" studies should all be tossed out as bogus since there are a thousand confounders that influence selection such as the frame and generally attractiveness of the person in the photo.

If you look at the behaviour of women and what type of physique drives the greatest sexual lust it's probably in the 8-12% bodyfat range, crucially low enough to have some ab definition and an adonis belt. Ladies night strippers don't have 16% bodyfat. Sex symbol models don't have 16% bodyfat. Sex symbol athletes don't have 16% bodyfat.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Apr 1, 2022)

exeight said:


> Hi guys i wanna share with you this study and i think its legit
> 
> YES muscles are a huge looksmaxxing! but you dont need muscles like arnold schwarzennigger.. its too much
> and it will make you less sexy.... the best you can do; be LEAN and have decent muscles.... thats it!
> ...


DNR I'm getting to 6% body fat


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Apr 1, 2022)

You can't overdo attractive features, the ideal male body is as much muscle as possible with as little fat as possible.

Yes top tier bodybuilders don't have attracive physiques but their bodies are like 1 in million, generally speaking unless you're 99.9999th percentile in muscle increased muscle mass will be good, same with bf%, unless you're literally killing yourself by being under 5% bf you're lean-ness will be attractive.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 4, 2022)

exeight said:


> yes
> its all about looking normal and not unnatural
> unnatural = too fat, too skinny, even too muscular
> lean & some muscles = natural = healthy = good genes = sexy





exeight said:


> Hi guys i wanna share with you this study and i think its legit
> 
> YES muscles are a huge looksmaxxing! but you dont need muscles like arnold schwarzennigger.. its too much
> and it will make you less sexy.... the best you can do; be LEAN and have decent muscles.... thats it!
> ...


I'd say this is ideal around 12-15%


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 4, 2022)

Women will your abs up and down and sick your dick dry with bad intentions


----------



## exeight (Apr 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I'd say this is ideal around 12-15%


yes, this looks perfect
not too less and not to much.. perfectly athletic looks!!


----------



## reputation (Apr 5, 2022)

RottenSperg said:


> i think 12 % is the lowest you should go for your organs to function properly. a few percent deviation will not be the difference from getting and not getting pussy unless you want a 10


what's the visual difference between 12 and 10?


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 5, 2022)

reputation said:


> what's the visual difference between 12 and 10?


so small it doesn't even matter


----------



## exeight (Apr 5, 2022)

RottenSperg said:


> so small it doesn't even matter


small? no man.. even 1% is huge its not 1kg.. its depends on your weight and between 10-12% difference can be huge
also if you are 12% thats means you also have very little body fat and the difference is more likely to see

like when a guy is 300lbs and lose 30lbs or a 200lbs guy lose 30lbs
on the second guy the 30lbs less are more likely to see 
(sry if my english is too bad)


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 5, 2022)

exeight said:


> small? no man.. even 1% is huge its not 1kg.. its depends on your weight and between 10-12% difference can be huge
> also if you are 12% thats means you also have very little body fat and the difference is more likely to see
> 
> like when a guy is 300lbs and lose 30lbs or a 200lbs guy lose 30lbs
> ...


there is a big difference from someone losing 30 pound at 300 pound to someone losing 1% bodyfat at 12% the difference will the be the difference from getting the girl unless you are so ugly your body is your only positive.


----------



## FallenChadlite (Apr 5, 2022)

IMO 12% is ideal. High FWHR fatheads like me look like shit with any amount of fat on their face. 12% gets rid of most BF from my face and is fairly maintainable for long periods of time. Then it’s all about low carbs and managing water retention.


----------



## FallenChadlite (Apr 5, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> These "women selected" studies should all be tossed out as bogus since there are a thousand confounders that influence selection such as the frame and generally attractiveness of the person in the photo.
> 
> If you look at the behaviour of women and what type of physique drives the greatest sexual lust it's probably in the 8-12% bodyfat range, crucially low enough to have some ab definition and an adonis belt. Ladies night strippers don't have 16% bodyfat. Sex symbol models don't have 16% bodyfat. Sex symbol athletes don't have 16% bodyfat.


Just be Brad Pitt from Fight Club theory


----------



## exeight (Apr 6, 2022)

FallenChadlite said:


> IMO 12% is ideal. High FWHR fatheads like me look like shit with any amount of fat on their face. 12% gets rid of most BF from my face and is fairly maintainable for long periods of time. Then it’s all about low carbs and managing water retention.


yes, i think too 12 (maybe up to 15)% is really ideal
im 30 years old and all my life i was a fat piece of shit (almost 140kg by 6'1) since 2 years im about 88kg and my life right know is 10000x way better.. i mean, i was used to see my fat face.. i was used to it because i got the fat face as a kid and i never have seen my face lean.. now, my face is much much much more leaner and since 1 years girls paying attention to me and that feels good man

i mean, i was always a neutral being to the other sex and since 1 year i think they realize my as a man (not as a neutral being) 
i dont know how % my BF is.. i think somewhat 22-25% and i will go down to 15%.. im really excited


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted member 4054 said:


> Show me an example of someone young looking better (in terms of getting girls) at 14% vs sub 10% at a similar bodyweight.


----------



## Yellowskies (Apr 17, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> No one reaches a state of being too lean unless Roided or starved for a long period so leaner the better



Exactly, try being ”too lean” in your 30s

The realistic problem is daily prevention from being 18 percent or more

You should try to eat perfectly and even then it’s hard to get ”too lean”


----------



## Ice (May 12, 2022)

The no muscles skinny physique was more attractive then the giga-muscular one
and barely any different then the muscular one


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (May 12, 2022)

Sub 12 % is where my jawline and cheekbones really pop so i call this thread bullshit


----------



## jabaduk (May 12, 2022)

alriodai said:


> One of the best threads and legit threads I read, good work OP.
> 
> Gymcelling and lean bulking for 6 months / 1 year will always mog. Look at the guy in my pfp, he's not a gymcel ogre, but lean and muscular which is ideal and easily achievable


after 1 year if you do roid, natty after 1 year look shit irl


----------



## exeight (May 12, 2022)

Zerengin02 said:


> Sub 12 % is where my jawline and cheekbones really pop so i call this thread bullshit


hmm who should i trust
ONE SINGLE GUYS OPINION (sub 12 could work for you no question but you are just 1 person)
OR
A STUDY

hmmmmm very difficult


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 16, 2022)

exeight said:


> Other photo arrays were designed to see *whether women preferred men with abs. *_*They didn’t:*
> View attachment 1603533
> _
> Here, 63% of women found a body-fat percentage of around 13% the most attractive, preferring it it to the physiques of guys with more chiseled abs.



_"whether women preferred men with abs. They didn’t:"_

What a cope comment.
ALL 4 guys in the pic, hava abs!!!!!!!!!!!
Abs matter. imo.






If test, if abs don't matter, Compare 1 of the above with this


----------



## Lars (May 16, 2022)

yeah i already feel my small neck is getting even smaller  gonna train him hard next bulk


----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 16, 2022)

those studies are suspect and look like dogshit tbh, but i’m just going off your description of them. 

The truth is, 10% is the ideal body fat range for men. This is where your face reaches its peak, or at least close to it. 

Realistically, however, you want to be between 10-13%. 12% is the sweet spot. All the PSL Gods and PSL 7s are at this bodyfat


----------



## exeight (May 16, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> _"whether women preferred men with abs. They didn’t:"_
> 
> What a cope comment.
> ALL 4 guys in the pic, hava abs!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


yes but face is much much much much more important than abs

abs on an ugly face = not attractive
abs on a beautiful face = attractive

no abs on an ugly face = not attractive
no abs on a beautiful face = attractive

but you are right.. all 4 pics have abs
btw; i didnt write that sentence.. its just copy from the study


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 16, 2022)

exeight said:


> btw; i didnt write that sentence.. its just copy from the study


oh sorry. I thought you wrote that sentence.


----------



## Gluteus (May 16, 2022)

These studies never consider the intersection of facial aesthetics and bodyfat percentage. The reality is a very large percentage of men will not be at their facial aesthetic peak at 15-16%. The peak for facial aesthetics is closer to 10%.

A good way to see this is to go search for YouTube videos where people post videos of themselves at different body fat percentages and compare their face when they are around 15% and again when they get closer to 10%.

For example in the video below, compare the guy at 2:58 - 3:39 and 3:45 - 4:15



Or this guy at 0:20 and at 0:26


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 14, 2022)

why is this guy talking about 5-10% as if it were relevant? lmao, this is only for vigorexic tournaments 

we just want to look like Tyler Durden silly OP


----------



## Prettyboy (Jun 26, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> These studies never consider the intersection of facial aesthetics and bodyfat percentage. The reality is a very large percentage of men will not be at their facial aesthetic peak at 15-16%. The peak for facial aesthetics is closer to 10%.


I think so too. If you google ideal bf% normie articles will say around 15% but without excellent forward growth / massive jaw bones, most people won't have chiselled lower third until they are close to single digit bf.


----------



## Moggie (Jun 26, 2022)

being as lean as possible is ideal when you are above 20 ffmi. It is virtually impossible to be too lean or too muscular naturally jfl. Just lean bulk and be patient. Body is only one part of the puzzle.


----------



## edmund_brahte (Jun 27, 2022)

Absolute bullshit dad bod tier cope


----------



## edmund_brahte (Jun 27, 2022)

Deleted member 18436 said:


> so small it doesn't even matter


Every percent at that bf makes a big difference on face actually


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 27, 2022)

Good thread


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 3, 2022)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> dnr sub 12% or death


Underrated Thread


----------



## Gluteus (Jul 3, 2022)

edmund_brahte said:


> Every percent at that bf makes a big difference on face actually



Yeah

When going from something like 25-20%, chances are your face will look basically the same, but smaller since there is usually a bunch of fat covering the bone at both percentages. 

When you get around sub 15% (with some genetic variation between people obviously) you have mostly shed the excess fat and now your bone structure begins to show more and more with each pound lost.


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 1, 2022)

thats 10% faggot


Chadethnic101 said:


> I'd say this is ideal around 12-15%


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 31, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> When you get around sub 15% (with some genetic variation between people obviously) you have mostly shed the excess fat and now your bone structure begins to show more and more with each pound lost.


True that.

Bulk copers need to stop talking about looks.
It's most important to be sub 15% bf.

Also.
It's more rare to be 13% bf.
Than to have muscles. ( but you can have both obviously).


----------

